# Errors after 1-9-18 Windows Update



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Windows 8.1 Professional with Media Center (x64) (build 9600)
Boot Mode: UEFI with successful Secure Boot
Hewlett-Packard HP ENVY TS 17 Notebook PC
Haswell chip Intel, SATA HD

No problems with my system or laptop until I installed latest Windows updates 1-9-18 which included "fixes" for Spectre, Meltdown, et.al.

Noticed that I could no longer view Event Viewer. When clicking on Event Viewer to check status after updates, I got the message that "MMC could not create the snap-in" (no CLSID nor other info was given). Went to MMC in an attempt to create the snap-in, but the option to create a snap-in for Event Viewer was not there.

I noticed no other abnormalities and ran a scan disc from the Admin command prompt (sfc /scannow). It said it "did not find any integrity violations."

In an attempt to fix my Event Viewer problem, I did a RESTORE from the restore point I created before doing the 1/9/18 Windows updates in order to remove these Windows updates. Everything went smoothly, but it did nothing to resolve my Event Viewer problem. To be sure other things were okay, I ran another scan from the admin command prompt and also ran the DISM (ScanHealth, CheckHealth and RestoreHealth) checks. All operations completed successfully with nothing needing repair. After doing the restore point to remove the updates, I used the laptop throughout the day and eventually clicked on SHUT DOWN.

This morning, I signed on and decided to check Windows updates to see if there were other updates pending. There were NO updates, and it said that I had never checked for updates! I checked "View update history," and it reported "You have not tried to install any updates." Finally, I clicked on "Installed Updates," and it showed a number of updates going back to 2/2014 when I purchased this HP laptop (none from 1/9/18, but a huge number of updates done on 1/8/18).

I ran an Update Troubleshooter which reported a number of errors that it said it fixed. Afterward, Windows Update showed 7 new updates to download (which I did not download/install). Updates are:

2018-01 Security and Quality Rollup for .NET Framework 3.5, 4.5.2, 4.6, 4.6.1, 4.6.2, 4.7, 4.7.1 on Windows 8.1 and Server 2012 R2 for x64 (KB4055266)
Download size: 79.2 MB
Update type: Important

2018-01 Security Monthly Quality Rollup for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB4056895)
Download size: 307.3 MB
Update type: Important

2018-01 Security Update for Adobe Flash Player for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB4056887)
Download size: 20.7 MB
Update type: Important

**Microsoft .NET Framework 4.7.1 for Windows 8.1 and Windows Server 2012 R2 for x64 (KB4033369)
Download size: 101.8 MB
Update type: Recommended

Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB3150513)
Download size: 1.3 MB
Update type: Recommended

Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool for Windows 8, 8.1, 10 and Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2, 2016 x64 Edition - January 2018 (KB890830)
Download size: 6.2 MB
Update type: Important

**NOTE: All of these updates were checked to download with the exception of the 4th one marked ** above (Microsoft .NET Framework 4.7.1 for Windows 8.1 and Windows Server 2012 R2 for x64 (KB4033369).

Why list this in the Windows updates if the square to install is not checked? This has never happened before. They are always ALL checked if they are listed, strange.

Again, I did NOT perform these updates. Instead, I chose to do another sfc scan from the admin command prompt, and again it did not find any integrity violations. I ran the DISM checks, and here is what I got this time:

I ran Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth, it reported the component store was repairable.

I ran Dism ..../CheckHealth and it reported that the store was repairable.

I ran Dism .../RestoreHealth, however, it reported that "The restoration operation failed. Either the repair source was no found or the component store cannot be repaired. ERROR: 0x800f081f DISM failed. No operation was performed. For more information, review the log file." 

Not being computer-savvy, I have no idea what the entries in the DISM log mean nor what to do next. I certainly don't want to have to a system restore if there is anything that can be done to fix what's going on. I have on this PC programs that I paid a lot of money for and downloaded online, one application that I am unable to reinstall without buying a new software key. 

I fear that Microsoft pushed out some poorly-made roll-ups in an attempt to fix the Spectre/Meltdown problem with the Intel chipsets. I should have listened to the little voice in my head telling me NOT to install these updates. Guess I'm one of the sad guinea pigs. 

I pray someone here is able to help me. Thank you.

nigebirch


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

We can run through some troubleshooting shooting if you like but, I would recommend creating an image backup and then performing an in-place repair of Windows 8. This will not remove any of your files, programs, settings ect. If you want me to check your logs then perform the steps below for the event viewer tool

http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-repair-windows-8-1-installation/

Please download and Run the Event Viewer Tool
http://images.malwar...om/vino/VEW.exe

1. Run program as Administrator
2.. Under Select log to query
3. select System
4. Under Select type to list
Select:
* Error
* Warning
Choose the Number of events as follows:
Click on umber of events
Type 20 in the box (1 to 20)
Click the Run button (Notepad will open the log)
upload files to next reply
Rename to SystemLog or it will be overwritten

Run these steps again Except at step 3.
Select Application
Rename log file to ApplicationLog
Upload the files or Paste to next reply


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you for your answer.
The link you gave the the Event Viewer tool didn't work.  Do you have another?

Question: Is an AOMEI Backerupper backup sufficient to backup my entire system (including applications)?

Thank you,

nigebirch


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

I found the tool you linked on Google and downloaded it and ran it per your instructions. All I got was the following with no logs:

"Cannot find the C:\VEW.txt file. Do you want to create a new file?"

When I clicked on 'yes,' nothing happened. When I ran it again and clicked 'no,' same thing, nothing.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It has to be ran as Administrator. Please right click on the program and select run as Administrator from the menu.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry. Here is log ... thank you.

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 7 in English
Report run at 14/01/2018 5:59:14 PM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:08:18 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 16/12/2017 6:00:35 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/09/2017 6:56:58 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 25/07/2017 2:34:17 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 11:57:37 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 11:36:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 12:10:00 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/06/2017 2:31:53 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0004.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/06/2017 2:31:53 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2017 2:25:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0004.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2017 2:25:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/05/2017 3:38:22 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0002.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/05/2017 3:38:22 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 19/12/2016 3:12:41 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:58:12 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10111 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0050) (location Port_#0014.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:58:12 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:55:56 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10111 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0050) (location Port_#0014.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:55:56 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:51:26 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/12/2016 11:41:05 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:15:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 7:53:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 5 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MBAMSERVICE\S-1-5-21-3104806541-1533417482-1089993493-1002-01142018145355260-ntuser.dat' was corrupted and it has been recovered. Some data might have been lost.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 1:46:12 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 6:18:20 PM
Type: Error Category: 2
Event: 138 Source: Ntfs
The transaction resource manager at C:\ encountered a fatal error and was shut down. The data contains the error code.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 4:17:21 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 4:13:48 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Superfetch service terminated with the following error: The service has not been started.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 3:27:09 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 10:55:45 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 10:46:54 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Garmin Device Interaction Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 10:46:54 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7009 Source: Service Control Manager
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Garmin Device Interaction Service service to connect.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 9:31:28 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 5 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MBAMSERVICE\S-1-5-21-3104806541-1533417482-1089993493-1002-01122018163127351-ntuser.dat' was corrupted and it has been recovered. Some data might have been lost.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:11:43 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:08:31 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 6008 Source: EventLog
The previous system shutdown at 3:06:55 PM on ?1/?12/?2018 was unexpected.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 6:06:23 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10010 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The server {ED1D0FDF-4414-470A-A56D-CFB68623FC58} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:15:49 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:15:40 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:15:32 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:10:46 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:10:38 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:10:29 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 10:16:47 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7040 Source: Service Control Manager
The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from auto start to demand start.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:22:17 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7045 Source: Service Control Manager
A service was installed in the system. Service Name: MBAMWebProtection Service File Name: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mwac.sys Service Type: kernel mode driver Service Start Type: demand start Service Account:

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:16:46 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7040 Source: Service Control Manager
The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from demand start to auto start.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:15:12 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 14206 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service
Media server 'HP: [email protected]:' was successfully initialized and is sharing media with network media devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:15:11 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 14204 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service
Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' started.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:13:32 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'MBAMFarflt' (6.3, ?2017?-?09?-?05T18:44:07.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:13:31 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'MBAMProtection' (6.3, ?2017?-?10?-?12T10:23:13.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:13:31 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7045 Source: Service Control Manager
A service was installed in the system. Service Name: MBAMProtection Service File Name: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mbam.sys Service Type: kernel mode driver Service Start Type: demand start Service Account:

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:13:28 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7045 Source: Service Control Manager
A service was installed in the system. Service Name: MBAMWebProtection Service File Name: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mwac.sys Service Type: kernel mode driver Service Start Type: demand start Service Account:

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:13:28 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7045 Source: Service Control Manager
A service was installed in the system. Service Name: MBAMFarflt Service File Name: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\farflt.sys Service Type: kernel mode driver Service Start Type: demand start Service Account:

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:13:27 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7045 Source: Service Control Manager
A service was installed in the system. Service Name: MBAMSwissArmy Service File Name: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mbamswissarmy.sys Service Type: kernel mode driver Service Start Type: demand start Service Account:

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:13:00 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7026 Source: Service Control Manager
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) did not load: dam EhStorClass

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:57 PM
Type: Information Category: 1101
Event: 7001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
User Logon Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:56 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 10148 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WinRM
The WinRM service is listening for WS-Management requests. User Action Use the following command to see the specific IPs on which WinRM is listening: winrm enumerate winrm/config/listener

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:55 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 5211 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WAS
The Windows Process Activation Service (WAS) started with 'Classic' mode using 'ConfigurationSystem'

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:45 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 10001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has successfully started. Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\IWMSSvc.dll

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:43 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 4000 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully started.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:43 PM
Type: Information Category: 4
Event: 51046 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DHCPv6-Client
DHCPv6 client service is started

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:43 PM
Type: Information Category: 4
Event: 50036 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
DHCPv4 client service is started

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:38 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'luafv' (6.3, ?2017?-?10?-?10T11:36:39.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't see any errors with your event viewer but it was probaby recorded a lot earlier. Have you made sure thst .Net 3.5 is instslled and working correctly? Usually you delete the registry entry and it will be rebuilt on reboot. Have you tried that method?

You have some errors with malwarebytes, I am not sure if it is still installed or not. If it is, then recommend uninstalling or reinstalling the latest version

Also shows your driver is bad for your cd-rom so its needs updated.

Another option to try is the following:
Windows All in One Repair Tool
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/windows-repair-all-in-one/
Download either the portable or install program

1. Start computer in Safe Mode
2. Disable any Anti-Virus programs
3. Start the program
4. When program first starts it will run quick file check
5. Click on the X button after the scan shows Done!
6. Click on Settings tab and Select Check for Updates
7. Click on Pre-Repair Steps Tab and Run All 4 Steps
8. Select both Registry Backup and Create System Restore
9. Click Presets: All Repairs
10. Click Start Repairs

For Best Results Run the Repairs option Twice!


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you.

I had no problems until I did the Windows roll-up updates (I recall there were 6-7) on 1-9-18, so if there was something recorded a lot earlier, I never noticed it. Since I view Event Viewer a lot, especially after doing updates or installing software, I know that it disappeared after I did the Windows updates (including Spectre and Meltdown fixes) on the 9th. Since then, I have been unable to view Event Viewer and I get the MMC snap-in error message I mentioned in my first post. 

No, don't know if .NET 3.5 is installed and working correctly. How do I check this? I haven't done anything with the registry. Frankly, without instruction, I don't go in there at all. 

Yes, Malwarebytes is still installed. I will try the uninstall/reinstall.

I've had no problems with my CD-ROM. I thought the problem was with the disc in the CD-ROM, no? I did have a bad disc that wouldn't play, but you say it's the driver? Please tell me how I can update the driver?

You said ANOTHER option to try ... do you mean to try this All-In-One tool instead of the other things??? Or should I try the other option after doing the Malwarebytes reinstall and CD-ROM driver fix?

As I said, I'm not very computer savvy, so if I seem cautious, it's because I don't want to mess things up. I'm grateful for your kind assistance. 

nigebirch


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

I uninstalled Malwarebytes and reinstalled it. Ran a scan which came back clean. 
I checked my CD-ROM driver, and it is up-t0-date. I ran another VEW scan, and the log showed no CD-ROM events this time. Neither were there any Malwarebytes events. 

Still no Event Viewer snap-in.

Once I hear from you how to check .NET 3.5, I will do this. Then, I guess I can try the Windows All In One Repair Tool?

Thanx,

nigebirch


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Just searched the registry for NET Framework, and, yes, >NET 3.5 is installed. Is it working correctly? I don't know how to tell. 
Thanx,
NB


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, good to hear the logs are cleaned. To check for .Net 3.5

Go into Control panel and under Programs and Features.
Select Turn Windows fratures on and off
Check .Net 3.5. Is selected or not
If already checked, then uncheck restart and then perform steps again and Check .Net 3.5 to reinstall

If those steps don’t get us anywhere then go ahead and run the All in one repair tool and let me know if it helps or not. 

The next step would be a repair install as I mentioned in post 2 with link for steps.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

My .NET 3.5 is listed in the registry, and it is ticked in Control Panel. I have a .NET 3.5 update

pending in Windows Updates, but I have NOT installed it because it was one of the several updates done

on 1/9/18, one or more of which caused the problem I am having with my PC now: No Event Viewer and unrepairable component store corruption.




Running DISM late last night, here is what was reported:

DISM RestoreHealth command:

The restore operation failed. Either the repair source was not found or the component store cannot be

repaired.

Error: 0x800f081f

DISM failed. No operation was performed.
For more information, review the log file.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\Windows\Logs\DISM\dism.log

*************

In checking DISM log, here is what I found to be irreparable according to the log:

Checking System Update Readiness.

(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.17278_none_cb6116c93fa8fd17\icrav03.rat
Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.
(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.18378_none_cb5648c33fb1162f\icrav03.rat
Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.
(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.17498_none_cb4d77853fb767a7\icrav03.rat
Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.
(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.17239_none_cb5cfed93facb15c\icrav03.rat
Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.

Summary:
Operation: Detect and Repair
Operation result: 0x0
Last Successful Step: Entire operation completes.
Total Detected Corruption: 4
CBS Manifest Corruption: 0
CBS Metadata Corruption: 0
CSI Manifest Corruption: 0
CSI Metadata Corruption: 0
CSI Payload Corruption: 4
Total Repaired Corruption: 0
CBS Manifest Repaired: 0
CSI Manifest Repaired: 0
CSI Payload Repaired: 0
CSI Store Metadata refreshed: True

Total Operation Time: 315 seconds.
*******************************

Finally, last night, I ran this Admin command after the DISM RestoreHealth did not work:

Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /AnalyzeComponentStore

Here's what was reported. I have no idea what this means:

Component Stre (WinSxS) information:

Windows Explorer Reported Size of Component Store : 11.44 GB

Actual Size of Component Store : 11.04 GB

Shared with Windows : 5.04 GM
Backups and Disabled Features : 3.18 GB
Cache and Temporary Data : 2.81 GB

Date of Last Cleanup : 2018-01-06 12:24:39

Number of Reclaimable Packages : 19
Component Store Cleanup Recommended : Yes

The operation completed successfully.
*******************************
Here's the latest VEW.exe log just done. Why it's showing MBAM problems after removal and

reinstallation with no problems following reinstallation, I have no clue:

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 7 in English
Report run at 15/01/2018 4:44:40 PM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:08:18 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 16/12/2017 6:00:35 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/09/2017 6:56:58 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 25/07/2017 2:34:17 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 11:57:37 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 11:36:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.

This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 12:10:00 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/06/2017 2:31:53 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0004.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. 

Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device

in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/06/2017 2:31:53 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.

This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2017 2:25:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0004.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. 

Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device

in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2017 2:25:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.

This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/05/2017 3:38:22 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0002.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. 

Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device

in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/05/2017 3:38:22 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.

This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 19/12/2016 3:12:41 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:58:12 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10111 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0050) (location Port_#0014.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a

user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times. Please contact the

device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:58:12 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.

This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:55:56 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10111 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0050) (location Port_#0014.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a

user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times. Please contact the

device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:55:56 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.

This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:51:26 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/12/2016 11:41:05 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system

stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/01/2018 2:08:23 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 5 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MBAMSERVICE\S-1-5-21

-3104806541-1533417482-1089993493-1002-01142018210823053-ntuser.dat' was corrupted and it has been

recovered. Some data might have been lost.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/01/2018 2:04:10 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 11:06:53 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 5 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MBAMSERVICE\S-1-5-21

-3104806541-1533417482-1089993493-1002-01142018180653362-ntuser.dat' was corrupted and it has been

recovered. Some data might have been lost.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:15:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 7:53:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 5 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MBAMSERVICE\S-1-5-21

-3104806541-1533417482-1089993493-1002-01142018145355260-ntuser.dat' was corrupted and it has been

recovered. Some data might have been lost.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 1:46:12 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 6:18:20 PM
Type: Error Category: 2
Event: 138 Source: Ntfs
The transaction resource manager at C:\ encountered a fatal error and was shut down. The data

contains the error code.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 4:17:21 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 4:13:48 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Superfetch service terminated with the following error: The service has not been started.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 3:27:09 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 10:55:45 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 10:46:54 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Garmin Device Interaction Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service

did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 10:46:54 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7009 Source: Service Control Manager
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Garmin Device Interaction Service

service to connect.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 9:31:28 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 5 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file): '\??\C:\PROGRAMDATA\MALWAREBYTES\MBAMSERVICE\S-1-5-21

-3104806541-1533417482-1089993493-1002-01122018163127351-ntuser.dat' was corrupted and it has been

recovered. Some data might have been lost.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:11:43 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7023 Source: Service Control Manager
The Interactive Services Detection service terminated with the following error: Incorrect function.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:08:31 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 6008 Source: EventLog
The previous system shutdown at 3:06:55 PM on ?1/?12/?2018 was unexpected.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 6:06:23 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10010 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The server {ED1D0FDF-4414-470A-A56D-CFB68623FC58} did not register with DCOM within the required

timeout.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:15:49 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:15:40 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 4:15:32 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7 Source: cdrom
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/01/2018 4:36:30 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 264 Source: Win32k
A multi-touch device reported inconsistent contact information.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/01/2018 2:01:33 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 264 Source: Win32k
A multi-touch device reported inconsistent contact information.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/01/2018 2:01:27 AM
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_138A&PID_0050\e91100a17ced.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/01/2018 1:59:33 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 10002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped. Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\IWMSSvc.dll

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:37 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 264 Source: Win32k
A multi-touch device reported inconsistent contact information.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:12:32 PM
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_138A&PID_0050\e91100a17ced.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 9:11:00 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 10002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped. Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\IWMSSvc.dll

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 2:32:31 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 264 Source: Win32k
A multi-touch device reported inconsistent contact information.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 1:42:59 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 264 Source: Win32k
A multi-touch device reported inconsistent contact information.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 1:42:47 AM
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_138A&PID_0050\e91100a17ced.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 1:42:07 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 10002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped. Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\IWMSSvc.dll

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/01/2018 1:30:25 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 10002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN Extensibility Module has stopped. Module Path: C:\Windows\System32\IWMSSvc.dll

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 6:18:20 PM
Type: Warning Category: 2
Event: 134 Source: Ntfs
The transaction resource manager on volume C: encountered an error during recovery. The resource

manager will continue recovery.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 6:18:20 PM
Type: Warning Category: 2
Event: 134 Source: Ntfs
The transaction resource manager on volume C: encountered an error during recovery. The resource

manager will continue recovery.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 6:08:57 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 153 Source: disk
The IO operation at logical block address 0x0 for Disk 2 (PDO name: \Device\00000089) was retried.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 3:05:21 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 153 Source: disk
The IO operation at logical block address 0x0 for Disk 2 (PDO name: \Device\00000083) was retried.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 2:59:49 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 153 Source: disk
The IO operation at logical block address 0x0 for Disk 2 (PDO name: \Device\0000007f) was retried.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 4:47:01 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 264 Source: Win32k
A multi-touch device reported inconsistent contact information.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 4:14:30 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 264 Source: Win32k
A multi-touch device reported inconsistent contact information.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/01/2018 4:14:22 AM
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device USB\VID_138A&PID_0050\e91100a17ced.

(Just noticed your name. My first name is Dorrin.)


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

So where are we at after all your repair attempts?

Did you try uninstalling and reinstalling .Net 3.5. Either the repair install or All in one repair fixed the event viewer or .Net?

Okay so have you ran Dism command after running the Analyze and fix? 

The Malwarebytes errors look like old corrupted registry entries and it said they were fixed.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, it said Malwarebytes errors were fixed. Now, apparently not.
No, I didn't uninstall .NET 3.5 and reinstall. Why? Because I read online that when some people who were having problems like mine did this, they were not able to reinstall .NET 3.5 and this made problems worse. Is this not a possibility?
I ran DISM command that said component store corruptions could not be fixed. I rant the Analyze in hopes of getting some more information to bring back here. I don't understand what the Analyze log reported, so I brought it here for you, hoping it would help. 

I did not run any fix. Are you referring to the Repair file you linked in another post? Is this what you suggest at this point? I want to be sure because I am afraid of losing my installed applications that have to be repurchased if lost. Sorry for being Ms. Paranoid, but could the component store items that cannot be fixed be causing all these problems? Did you see the four component store errors I posted????

Thanx


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

First, I would recommend creating a disk image backup so if any issues then you can easily restore your system to the way it was.

https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

We aren,t sure if Malwarebytes was fixed or not since you havenkt provide nee logs.

Yes, i would recommend uninstalling and reinstalling .Net3.5

It looked like you performed the store component repair from the message below. Please confirm weather you selected yes or not.

Number of Reclaimable Packages : 19
Component Store Cleanup Recommended : Yes


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Re Malwarebytes. I did provide the latest Malwarebytes log (VEW.exe). Apparently, the install/reinstall did not work since there were current errors of MBAM.

I will try the uninstall and reinstall of .NET 3.5 since apparently you feel confident that this will not cause the problems I read about today re creating more problems and inability to reinstall it.

Re store component repair, the log was the Analyze log. As I indicated, I did not understand it, so I brought it here. From what I can see for sure from it is "component store cleanup recommended: Yes." Am I wrong in thinking this does not mean things are fixed in the four component store issues that were not repairable?

Please answer this question: If I create a disk image backup now, won't this reproduce the problem that exists on the disk?

Thanx!


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi,

First of all, you posted (post #15):

_It looked like you performed the store component repair from the message below. Please confirm weather you selected yes or not.

Number of Reclaimable Packages : 19
Component Store Cleanup Recommended : Yes_

What in the above information indicates any repair? I posted an Analyze command, and the results indicate that a component store cleanup is recommended. I was not given an option to select anything. Am I missing something here? _
_
Okay, here's what's new ... in a nutshell, nothing, but I did remove/reinstall .NET 3.5 and run some scans:

I removed .NET 3.5 per your instructions and reinstalled it. I see no changes in my Event Viewer, and the same message displays when I click on it, i.e. "MMC could not create the snap-in."

Further, sfc scannow continues to show no corruptions that need fixing. 
DISM commands to ScanHealth and CheckHealth both indicate that things are repairable, but 
RestoreHealth gives the same message I posted in the early part of post #12 and that is that the restore operation failed. Either the repair source was not found or the component store cannot be repaired. Error: 0x800f081f"

The DISM log again shows the same four (4) CSI Payload corruptions I posted here, with zero (0) fixes:

(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.17278_none_cb6116c93fa8fd17\icrav03.rat
*Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.*
(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.18378_none_cb5648c33fb1162f\icrav03.rat
*Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.*
(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.17498_none_cb4d77853fb767a7\icrav03.rat
*Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.*
(p) CSI Payload Corrupt amd64_microsoft-windows-ie-

ratings_31bf3856ad364e35_11.0.9600.17239_none_cb5cfed93facb15c\icrav03.rat
*Repair failed: Missing replacement payload.*

Summary:
Operation: Detect and Repair
Operation result: 0x0
Last Successful Step: Entire operation completes.
*Total Detected Corruption: 4*
CBS Manifest Corruption: 0
CBS Metadata Corruption: 0
CSI Manifest Corruption: 0
CSI Metadata Corruption: 0
*CSI Payload Corruption: 4*
Total Repaired Corruption: 0
CBS Manifest Repaired: 0
CSI Manifest Repaired: 0
*CSI Payload Repaired: 0*
CSI Store Metadata refreshed: True

Please tell me: If I create a disk image backup now, won't this reproduce the problems that exist on the disk?

I will wait for your answer before proceeding with the instructions you linked on Bleeping Computer's website.

Thank you.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, yes I would create a disk image before we do more repairs at this point. I realize the errors will still be there but at least all yur programs etc will be saved if we need to restore for some reason and go back to trying to repair where we are currently. I will be off and on today.

Please perform the disk image and then run the all in one repair option and see if it helps any more. Then will proceed from there.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

How do I prepare a disk image? Thanx.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recommend the following program. Do you have another hard drive or external driver for the image?

https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree

How to use
https://reflect.macrium.com/webtutorial/How_to_create_a_disk_image.asp


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

No other internal HD. One external WD HD is filled with File History files and an AOMEI backup (something I asked you about in an earlier post, but didn't get an answer). THE AOMEI Backerupper backup I believe is an image backup and is recent enough IMO (i.e. no new applications added since then that cannot be easily replaced). I've attached (hopefully) a screen shot of the backup file.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, sorry if I missed that earlier. Then you should be good to go with next steps. Please perform the following.

Windows All in One Repair Tool
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/windows-repair-all-in-one/
Download either the portable or install program

1. Start computer in Safe Mode
2. Disable any Anti-Virus programs
3. Start the program
4. When program first starts it will run quick file check
5. Click on the X button after the scan shows Done!
6. Click on Settings tab and Select Check for Updates
7. Click on Pre-Repair Steps Tab and Run All 4 Steps
8. Select both Registry Backup and Create System Restore
9. Click Presets: All Repairs
10. Click Start Repairs

For Best Results Run the Repairs option Twice!


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

I ran the All-In-One Repair Tool. Although I still am unable to see Event Viewer (still says it has no MMC snap-in or whatever), the component store corruptions were repaired. I ran sfc/scannow - no integrity errors (as before); and the DISM scans including RestoreHealth were clean. I am able to see Event Viewer if I open Computer Management, so that's a work-around that's okay.
Still have the MBAM error.
Finally, I tried to download ONE of four Windows updates (definitions for Windows Defender), and it will NOT download. I tried a couple of times. This is new! I have never had a problem downloading Windows updates before today.
Looks like I traded one problem for two! 

Thanx for your help.

Dorrin


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay sounds like we are making some progress. How important is the event viewer issue to you. Lets see if we can get rid of the Malwarebytes stuff and work on Windows update. I cannot remember, do you want to run Malwarebytes or completely remove?

Download and Run the following program from here

Extract the Autoruns Zip file contents to a folder.
Right-click the "Autoruns.exe" and Select Run As Administrator
Make sure Hide Microsoft Entries is Checked Under the Options Menu
After Scanning is Finished
Go to File then Save
Save AutoRuns.am file to known location like your Desktop
Compress the file to .zip file
Upload file to your next reply
See following link for Tutorial
Tutorial


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Not worried about Event Viewer since I can view it in Computer Management. I paid for premium edition of Malwarebytes.

Since I couldn't burn a DVD (drive is listed in Device Manager and Explorer, but it will not recognize any discs inserted), I decided to run the file you gave me VEW.exe. With all these errors, I AM concerned now. Also, Event Viewer showed something like 300-some errors! Here's the VEW.exe file:

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 7 in English
Report run at 17/01/2018 8:59:58 PM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:04 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "WmiApRpl" in DLL "c:\windows\SYSTEM32\wbem\wmiaprpl.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 2004 Source: Microsoft-Windows-PerfNet
Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "MSDTC" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\msdtcuiu.DLL" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\esentprf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:00:35 AM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program Power2Go8.exe version 8.0.10.5422 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 1d94 Start Time: 01d38ff6907051c5 Termination Time: 60000 Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\Power2Go8.exe Report Id: cd94c2fc-fbea-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 6:15:28 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program backgroundTaskHost.exe version 6.3.9600.17415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: e38 Start Time: 01d38fbe6d53bb19 Termination Time: 4294967295 Application Path: C:\Windows\system32\backgroundTaskHost.exe Report Id: 60c4b2bf-fbb2-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: 45328WilliamBishop.Craigslist8X_1.6.3.0_x64__677ec3r5vfdmt Faulting package-relative application ID: App

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 6:15:26 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program backgroundTaskHost.exe version 6.3.9600.17415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 1474 Start Time: 01d38fbe6d53bb19 Termination Time: 4294967295 Application Path: C:\Windows\system32\backgroundTaskHost.exe Report Id: 60b56dca-fbb2-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: YanFlex.Craigslist_1.5.0.4_x64__xqdm6kn4nxgd2 Faulting package-relative application ID: App

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 6:15:25 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program backgroundTaskHost.exe version 6.3.9600.17415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 1b5c Start Time: 01d38fbe6d47cebb Termination Time: 4294967295 Application Path: C:\Windows\system32\backgroundTaskHost.exe Report Id: 60cf14f4-fbb2-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: 134D4F5B.Box_1.7.0.2210_neutral__2qk4zy5s3qmee Faulting package-relative application ID: Box

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 5:55:56 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1023 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Windows cannot load the extensible counter DLL rdyboost. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the Windows error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 5:55:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 3:19:25 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service ".NETFramework" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\mscoree.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:06:40 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1017 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Disabled performance counter data collection from the "ASP.NET_2.0.50727" service because the performance counter library for that service has generated one or more errors. The errors that forced this action have been written to the application event log. Correct the errors before enabling the performance counters for this service.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:06:40 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1021 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Windows cannot open the 32-bit extensible counter DLL ASP.NET_2.0.50727 in a 64-bit environment. Contact the file vendor to obtain a 64-bit version. Alternatively, you can open the 32-bit extensible counter DLL by using the 32-bit version of Performance Monitor. To use this tool, open the Windows folder, open the Syswow64 folder, and then start Perfmon.exe.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:04:29 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1017 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Disabled performance counter data collection from the "ASP.NET_64_2.0.50727" service because the performance counter library for that service has generated one or more errors. The errors that forced this action have been written to the application event log. Correct the errors before enabling the performance counters for this service.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:04:29 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1022 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Windows cannot open the 64-bit extensible counter DLL ASP.NET_64_2.0.50727 in a 32-bit environment. Contact the file vendor to obtain a 32-bit version. Alternatively if you are running a 64-bit native environment, you can open the 64-bit extensible counter DLL by using the 64-bit version of Performance Monitor. To use this tool, open the Windows folder, open the System32 folder, and then start Perfmon.exe.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageModificationEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageModificationEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageDepartureEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageDepartureEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageArrivalEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageArrivalEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageAlertEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageAlertEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:08:18 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 16/12/2017 6:00:35 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/09/2017 6:56:58 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 25/07/2017 2:34:17 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 11:57:37 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 11:36:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/07/2017 12:10:00 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/06/2017 2:31:53 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0004.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/06/2017 2:31:53 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2017 2:25:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0004.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2017 2:25:42 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/05/2017 3:38:22 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10116 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Apple iPod (location Port_#0002.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device in the shared process 1 more times before moving the device in its own process. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/05/2017 3:38:22 PM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 19/12/2016 3:12:41 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:58:12 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10111 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0050) (location Port_#0014.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:58:12 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:55:56 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10111 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
The device Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0050) (location Port_#0014.Hub_#0002) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash. Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times. Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:55:56 AM
Type: Critical Category: 64
Event: 10110 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated. This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 17/12/2016 4:51:26 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/12/2016 11:41:05 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:53 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {9E175B68-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:24 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:24 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM

Done for the day ...

Dorrin
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:36 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:36 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:19 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:19 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:34:08 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:34:08 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:33:59 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Most all of the application errors are insignifcant and related to performance library. You can try some of the fixes in the following link if you would like. The system errors are all from Dec or earlier

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/pr...ows-server-2008-R2-and-2008/cc774913(v=ws.10)



nigebirch said:


> Since I couldn't burn a DVD (drive is listed in Device Manager and Explorer, but it will not recognize any discs inserted)


Have you verified the disks are good or tried in other computer. It sounds more like a hardware issue than software.

If you want are still having other issues, then I recommend the repair install that I mentioned earlier.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

*Question: *_Does the All-In-One-Fix wipe out all of my Restore Points? They have definitely changed._
*
Re ERRORS:* Looking in Event Viewer in Computer Services, it shows 233 errors in the last hour, 2 of them kernel errors and the rest of them:

_*DCOM *_got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server:
{9E175B68-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}

So, are you saying I should ignore all of these and that they pertain to application errors? Persistent DCOM errors aren't of significance?

*VEW.exe LOG:* Just for grins, below is the VEW.exe log I ran about two hours ago.

*CD/DVD Optical Drive: *I tried different discs - no go. It is listed in Devices and in Device Manager and under PC Management (CD ROM 0; Drive E). It's in Explorer, and if I hit "eject," it ejects disc. If I click on "properties" with a blank DVD in it, it shows the disc being empty. If I double click it or click on "format," it tells me to put a disc in. When the disc pops out and I slam it back in, I can hear it spin for a few secs, then stop, and I get the "put a disc in" window.

I tried updating drivers. I deleted it from Device Manager (it did NOT have an exclamation mark by it and according to properties, it is working with no problems) and logged in in Safe Mode. It was reinstalled. I cleaned the visible lense. I ran Hardware troubleshooting which said something like 'hardware installation' error, but it was marked as fixed and gave no details when I clicked on 'details.' I don't know what else to do to see what the problem might be. Is there anything else that can be done to test this drive? I don't think a driver would be interfering, because I didn't install anything, but we DID run that All-In-One Fix and that might have changed somethings. I have no clue. Any other ideas on this?

Note that the problem with the optical drive happened when I went to Explorer and tried to burn an ISO image I had just made. The application that does this directly from Windows Explorer is called Cyber Media P2Go. I had never used it before yesterday. I tried to create a virtual drive, and, apparently, it was created; but when I used the software to burn it to a DVD disc, the software hung. I tried it a couple of times, but this is where my optical drive started having the problem "insert a disc" when a disc had already been inserted. So, my ISO image remains in an image created by the built-in Explorer software, but I am unable to do anything with it, and it doesn't look like it can be burned to a USB drive. So, now I have an ISO image, but no other backup that hasn't been created by an outside party, and that was in 8/2017. ARGH!

Okay, here (finally) is that *VEW.exe LOG: *I've deleted parts of it that are no longer relevant since the All-In-One-Fix was run.

Btw, I ran sfc /scannow and the DISM commands, and nothing was shown to be amiss.

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 7 in English
Report run at 18/01/2018 10:50:57 AM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:04 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "WmiApRpl" in DLL "c:\windows\SYSTEM32\wbem\wmiaprpl.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 2004 Source: Microsoft-Windows-PerfNet
Unable to open the Server service performance object. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the status code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "MSDTC" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\msdtcuiu.DLL" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "Lsa" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\Secur32.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:43:03 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "ESENT" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\esentprf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:00:35 AM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program Power2Go8.exe version 8.0.10.5422 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 1d94 Start Time: 01d38ff6907051c5 Termination Time: 60000 Application Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\Power2Go8.exe Report Id: cd94c2fc-fbea-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: Faulting package-relative application ID:

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 6:15:28 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program backgroundTaskHost.exe version 6.3.9600.17415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: e38 Start Time: 01d38fbe6d53bb19 Termination Time: 4294967295 Application Path: C:\Windows\system32\backgroundTaskHost.exe Report Id: 60c4b2bf-fbb2-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: 45328WilliamBishop.Craigslist8X_1.6.3.0_x64__677ec3r5vfdmt Faulting package-relative application ID: App

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 6:15:26 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program backgroundTaskHost.exe version 6.3.9600.17415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 1474 Start Time: 01d38fbe6d53bb19 Termination Time: 4294967295 Application Path: C:\Windows\system32\backgroundTaskHost.exe Report Id: 60b56dca-fbb2-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: YanFlex.Craigslist_1.5.0.4_x64__xqdm6kn4nxgd2 Faulting package-relative application ID: App

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 6:15:25 PM
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program backgroundTaskHost.exe version 6.3.9600.17415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel. Process ID: 1b5c Start Time: 01d38fbe6d47cebb Termination Time: 4294967295 Application Path: C:\Windows\system32\backgroundTaskHost.exe Report Id: 60cf14f4-fbb2-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: 134D4F5B.Box_1.7.0.2210_neutral__2qk4zy5s3qmee Faulting package-relative application ID: Box

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 5:55:56 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1023 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Windows cannot load the extensible counter DLL rdyboost. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the Windows error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 5:55:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 3:19:25 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
The Open Procedure for service ".NETFramework" in DLL "C:\Windows\system32\mscoree.dll" failed. Performance data for this service will not be available. The first four bytes (DWORD) of the Data section contains the error code.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:06:40 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1017 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Disabled performance counter data collection from the "ASP.NET_2.0.50727" service because the performance counter library for that service has generated one or more errors. The errors that forced this action have been written to the application event log. Correct the errors before enabling the performance counters for this service.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:06:40 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1021 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Windows cannot open the 32-bit extensible counter DLL ASP.NET_2.0.50727 in a 64-bit environment. Contact the file vendor to obtain a 64-bit version. Alternatively, you can open the 32-bit extensible counter DLL by using the 32-bit version of Performance Monitor. To use this tool, open the Windows folder, open the Syswow64 folder, and then start Perfmon.exe.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:04:29 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1017 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Disabled performance counter data collection from the "ASP.NET_64_2.0.50727" service because the performance counter library for that service has generated one or more errors. The errors that forced this action have been written to the application event log. Correct the errors before enabling the performance counters for this service.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 17/01/2018 1:04:29 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 1022 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Perflib
Windows cannot open the 64-bit extensible counter DLL ASP.NET_64_2.0.50727 in a 32-bit environment. Contact the file vendor to obtain a 32-bit version. Alternatively if you are running a 64-bit native environment, you can open the 64-bit extensible counter DLL by using the 64-bit version of Performance Monitor. To use this tool, open the Windows folder, open the System32 folder, and then start Perfmon.exe.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageModificationEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageModificationEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageDepartureEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageDepartureEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageArrivalEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageArrivalEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/01/2018 11:42:55 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 24 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event provider StorageWMI attempted to register query "select * from MSFT_StorageAlertEvent" whose target class "MSFT_StorageAlertEvent" in //./root/Microsoft/Windows/Storage namespace does not exist. The query will be ignored.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:49:39 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8224 Source: VSS
The VSS service is shutting down due to idle timeout.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:47:10 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8302 Source: Microsoft-Windows-System-Restore
Scoping successfully completed for shadowcopy \\?\GLOBALROOT\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy4.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:47:10 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8301 Source: Microsoft-Windows-System-Restore
Scoping completed for shadowcopy \\?\GLOBALROOT\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy4.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:46:34 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8300 Source: Microsoft-Windows-System-Restore
Scoping started for shadowcopy \\?\GLOBALROOT\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy4.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:46:33 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8194 Source: System Restore
Successfully created restore point (Process = "C:\Windows\system32\systempropertiesprotection.exe" ; Description = TEST - only a test).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:42:56 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 903 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service has stopped.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:42:56 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 16384 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
Successfully scheduled Software Protection service for re-start at 2117-12-25T15:42:56Z. Reason: RulesEngine.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:42:26 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 902 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service has started. 6.3.9600.18376

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:42:26 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1003 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service has completed licensing status check. Application Id=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f Licensing Status=
1: 096ce63d-4fac-48a9-82a9-61ae9e800e5f, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
2: 513b06ef-c15f-4df0-9097-a4768323bfb6, 1, 1 [(0 [0x00000000, 1, 0], [(?)( 1 0x00000000)(?)( 2 0x00000000 0 0 msft:rm/algorithm/hwid/4.0 0x00000000 0)(?)(?)( 10 0x00000000 msft:rm/algorithm/flags/1.0)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
3: 7b65fea6-df35-4e65-aaa7-bdf1fef5b24f, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
4: 7e324006-b4e8-4d0d-b52a-44c59af7b03f, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
5: 8d904b5c-2cd4-43f4-846a-f0f5d60387a0, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
6: d9ec2828-d29e-4d1c-8fa7-bfe2c4786003, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
7: fd9e2767-c9dc-4ba9-a70a-e690649d7301, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
8: 4a8149bb-7d61-49f4-8822-82c7bf88d64b, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
9: ec67814b-30e6-4a50-bf7b-d55daf729d1e, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:42:25 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1066 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
Initialization status for service objects. C:\Windows\system32\sppwinob.dll, msft:spp/windowsfunctionality/agent/7.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/inherited/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/phone/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/pkey/detect, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/ActionScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/TaskScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/statecollector/pkey, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/activationinfo/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:42:25 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 900 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service is starting. Parameters:caller=Explorer.EXE

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:40:17 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 753 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Backup
The Block Level Backup Engine service has successfully started.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:34:42 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8224 Source: VSS
The VSS service is shutting down due to idle timeout.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:20:23 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 754 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Backup
The Block Level Backup Engine service has stopped.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:16:44 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8224 Source: VSS
The VSS service is shutting down due to idle timeout.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:12:40 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 903 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service has stopped.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:12:40 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 16384 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
Successfully scheduled Software Protection service for re-start at 2117-12-25T15:12:40Z. Reason: RulesEngine.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:12:10 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 902 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service has started. 6.3.9600.18376

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:12:10 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1003 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
The Software Protection service has completed licensing status check. Application Id=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f Licensing Status=
1: 096ce63d-4fac-48a9-82a9-61ae9e800e5f, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
2: 513b06ef-c15f-4df0-9097-a4768323bfb6, 1, 1 [(0 [0x00000000, 1, 0], [(?)( 1 0x00000000)(?)( 2 0x00000000 0 0 msft:rm/algorithm/hwid/4.0 0x00000000 0)(?)(?)( 10 0x00000000 msft:rm/algorithm/flags/1.0)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
3: 7b65fea6-df35-4e65-aaa7-bdf1fef5b24f, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
4: 7e324006-b4e8-4d0d-b52a-44c59af7b03f, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
5: 8d904b5c-2cd4-43f4-846a-f0f5d60387a0, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
6: d9ec2828-d29e-4d1c-8fa7-bfe2c4786003, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
7: fd9e2767-c9dc-4ba9-a70a-e690649d7301, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
8: 4a8149bb-7d61-49f4-8822-82c7bf88d64b, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]
9: ec67814b-30e6-4a50-bf7b-d55daf729d1e, 1, 0 [(0 [0xC004F014, 0, 0], [(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)(?)])(1 )(2 )]

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:12:10 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1066 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
Initialization status for service objects. C:\Windows\system32\sppwinob.dll, msft:spp/windowsfunctionality/agent/7.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/inherited/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/phone/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:rm/algorithm/pkey/detect, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/ActionScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/TaskScheduler/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/statecollector/pkey, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000
C:\Windows\system32\sppobjs.dll, msft:spp/volume/services/kms/activationinfo/1.0, 0x00000000, 0x00000000

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - *Critical Type*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is the only Critical Error since my WINDOWS UPDATE that seemed to mess everything up:

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 12/01/2018 8:08:18 PM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - *Error Type*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:53 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {9E175B68-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:24 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:24 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:36:22 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:36 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:36 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {B52D54BB-4818-4EB9-AA80-F9EACD371DF8}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:28 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:19 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:35:19 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:34:08 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:34:08 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {81213AB4-5937-4340-88CD-66B4BC80DF73}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:33:59 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service WDBackup with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server: {59484148-65C9-4467-A092-3F8380023772}

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:46:25 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 98 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs
Volume My Passport (\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy5) is healthy. No action is needed.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:46:23 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 98 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs
Volume Windows (\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy4) is healthy. No action is needed.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:40:17 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 3 Source: Virtual Disk Service
Service started.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:23:38 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 98 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs
Volume F: (\Device\HarddiskVolume8) is healthy. No action is needed.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:20:23 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 4 Source: Virtual Disk Service
Service stopped.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 3:10:24 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 3 Source: Virtual Disk Service
Service started.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:31:12 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7045 Source: Service Control Manager
A service was installed in the system. Service Name: MpKslcf7c9264 Service File Name: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{F152F072-5F04-4627-8677-4862342E2581}\MpKslcf7c9264.sys Service Type: kernel mode driver Service Start Type: system start Service Account:

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:30:56 PM
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 19 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Installation Successful: Windows successfully installed the following update: Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.1753.0)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:30:35 PM
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 43 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Installation Started: Windows has started installing the following update: Definition Update for Windows Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Definition 1.259.1753.0)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 2:08:11 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 33 Source: volsnap
The oldest shadow copy of volume C: was deleted to keep disk space usage for shadow copies of volume C: below the user defined limit.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:45:19 PM
Type: Information Category: 1101
Event: 7001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
User Logon Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:49 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Power-Troubleshooter
The system has returned from a low power state. Sleep Time: ?2018?-?01?-?18T03:16:48.639128000Z Wake Time: ?2018?-?01?-?18T13:40:47.782864000Z Wake Source: Unknown

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:48 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth authentication codes (link keys) on the local adapter. Bluetooth keyboards might not work in the system BIOS during startup.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:47 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 2 Source: MEIx64
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface driver has started successfully.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:47 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 27 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The boot type was 0x1.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:47 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 25 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The boot menu policy was 0x1.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:47 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 32 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The bootmgr spent 0 ms waiting for user input.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:47 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
There are 0x1 boot options on this system.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:47 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 30 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The firmware reported boot metrics.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 18/01/2018 1:40:46 PM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
The system time has changed to ?2018?-?01?-?18T13:40:46.500000000Z from ?2018?-?01?-?18T03:16:55.263130000Z. Change Reason: *System time synchronized with the hardware clock.*

NOW, I am going to attempt running the file you gave me in your last post.

Thanx,

Dorrin


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Windows repair should not delete any restore points.



nigebirch said:


> _*DCOM *_got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "Unavailable" in order to run the server:
> {9E175B68-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}


Looks like the Window search service is disable. A lot of people disable this service. Usually not neccessary



nigebirch said:


> Cyber Media P2Go





nigebirch said:


> Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Power2Go8\Power2Go8.exe Report Id: cd94c2fc-fbea-11e7-837e-fcf8ae3253f1 Faulting package full name: Faulting package-relative application ID:


This shows some issue with your Power2Go program. I recommend uninstalling and reinstalling. Also try another disk burning tool such as Imgburn to see if the problem persist.

Most all other events are insignificant or information only


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Addendum to my previous post above: Two things ...

I went to run the link you gave me in your last message to reset perf counters, but it says this, and it's from 2010. I don't have a Windows Server 2008. Are you sure I should follow these instructions?

Thanx,

*Event ID 1008 - Performance Library Availability*

02/02/2010
2 minutes to read
_*Applies To: Windows Server 2008*_


dckeks said:


> Windows repair should not delete any restore points.
> 
> Looks like the Window search service is disable. A lot of people disable this service. Usually not neccessary
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, not having an optical drive to burn this image is not insignificant. 


dckeks said:


> Windows repair should not delete any restore points.
> 
> Looks like the Window search service is disable. A lot of people disable this service. Usually not neccessary
> 
> ...


I'm not going to worry about performance counters, but ...

Not having an optical drive to burn the image is significant.  I think the Cyber Media P2Go messed things up. This piece of software was on my HP laptop when I got it from HP. I don't know how to get rid of this, and, frankly, I hesitate because it is somehow incorporated into Windows Explorer. It opens automatically when trying to burn the image from WE. Don't I need to somehow get rid of this first (without messing up WE)?

SOMETHING got rid of my restore points, and this is not cool.

Thanx,

Dorrin


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am not sure why your restore points would have been removed. Nothing that we did should have removed them. I am Not sure why you want them anyway since you had a lot of issues before the fixes. I would create one now post fixes.

You should be able to remove Power2Go software without any issues. Use either Geek uninstaller or RevoUninstaller to remove completely.

Then again for images I would recommend either imgburn.

If you want another CD burner program then check out one from the link below. I like CDBurnerXP.

https://windowsreport.com/free-burning-software-windows-10/


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

It's not that I wanted the Restore Points. It's the fact that something caused them to be removed. I created another earlier today. I hope it doesn't get removed.

Yes, I'll check out the CD burning programs you referenced. Are they all capable of burning an bootable ISO image? Something created an icon with the big letters ISO on the front of it. Does this file have to be packaged this way to be burned? Is there anything special I have to do to burn this so that it is bootable? BIG QUESTION: Can I copy the files to a USB drive and use it for Windows 8.1??? OR can I copy the files to a USB and burn them on my Windows XP Dell desktop with Nero? Or does it have to be burned on this HP laptop? I wouldn't think WHERE it's burned or by what it's burned matters as long as it's imaged from this HP laptop. But, then again, what do I know! Help!

Can't I just move all the ISO files which in this P2Go "folder" to a USB, then burn it? Note the files that are displayed when I right click on the ISO image on my desktop (red arrow) and then click on 'display files' in the drop-down menu. (see the photo I've attached so you can see where this built-in program put the files. This is how they appear in Windows Explorer.

Thanx, D.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah I am not sure what happened to your restore points. This is why I always recommend making regular image backups. 

Are you wanting to perform the repair install with the Windows ISO file or what exactly are you wanting to do?


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't want this ISO file on my C: drive for obvious reasons. I need to burn it. 

Please see my questions about using a USB drive to copy the file and then burning that copied image onto my Windows XP Desktop using Nero. OR can I just use the USB drive to store the ISO image in the case that I ever need it? I'm not sure if I would have to change my BIOS (or whatever it's called now, EFEI?) to boot from a USB. Actually, I'm not sure if this choice is even given in the BIOS.

Thanx.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Normally when of BURNS an ISO, it is burned to a CD or DVD.
The ISO itself can be anywhere, but when burnt, the file are all extracted from to the ISO and copied to the CD or DVD.

A ISO file is a high level "Compressed" file similar to Zip files.

For more information see https://www.lifewire.com/iso-file-2625923


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

So, can I just copy that "thing" that says ISO on my desktop (see picture I attached) to a USB and then burn it? Obviously, I cannot burn anything on my laptop because the optical drive quit working yesterday for whatever reason.

Am I way offbase? According to my understanding when I followed the online instructions to make the ISO, the image went to my desktop, and it was my understanding that I could then burn it to a DVD of at least 4GBs. But, again, my CD/DVD drive pooped the bed!


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Here's what I used to create the image, Darrin:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows8


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If you are wanting to run the repair install then you need to run the the setup program from within Windows. I recommend using 7zip to extract the filesnthen run setup.exe.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

What???? Sorry, I'm lost.

The link I sent was what I used to make an ISO file. Don't I need this if I lose my HD and want to reinstall Windows and all my apps on a new HD?

Thanx & 90-nite ...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, I understand now. I thought you were talking about possibly doing the repair install I mentioned earlier.

To create the USB drive I recommend the following tool

https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Shouldn't I be concerned about the load (230-some or more) DCOM errors I'm STILL getting (see Message #25) in Event Viewer? My WD Backup not functioning? This error involves my WDbackup on the portable WD HD I have hooked up to my laptop on which I do backups and file history.

I'll check out your USB link. How will this work if I'm unable to boot into Windows normally? Will inserting the USB automatically take me into Windows log-on when laptop is powered on?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Not really you can drive yourself crazy trying hunt down and fix every error is shows. Again a lot are insignificant or for information only. I did miss the WD backup service though. Try uninstalling and reinstalling and or check for updated software.

Yes if you create a Bootable Windows or other USB then you can boot a computer with the drive.

See the following link for more information of installing Windows from USB

https://www.lifewire.com/installing-windows-8-8-1-from-usb-tutorial-2626253


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Thank you. Will try it (hopefully an 8GB USB drive is big enough).

Nothing to update in WDBackup files AFAIK. The program comes with the HD, and I have no idea how I would go about checking for an update for a program on this drive. 

Thanx.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

I installed REVO Uninstaller per your recommendation. When I went to use it to get rid of some of the Cyber Media apps that came preinstalled on my computer (P2Go being one of them), I got the following message on the first one (and only one I've tried to uninstall since REVO installation):

Trying to remove CyberLink Media Suite, upon checking UNINSTALL, a box popped up and said:
_
UNHANDLED EXCEPTION

Error Number: 0x800040702
Description: Failed to load DLL:RegKey64Bit

Setup will now terminate_

I have no idea where to go from here now. Geez!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Here is the WD software download
https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=24

Do you only have one option for power2go or is there multiple programs? If so, you may have to uninstall one of those first. Try the other tool Geek uninstaller and see if same results. Do a Google search for uninstall power2go and see what you can find out.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanx, will check the WD link.

I have multiple Cyber apps, all came with laptop from HP. Power2Go is just one of them. I tried uninstalling a few of the other Cyber Link apps, and I get the same error messages. The ONLY one I didn't get an error message with was Power2Go (go figure! no pun intended), BUT REVO did get hung up trying to uninstall it. It did a restore point (default) - check! But when on Uninstall, it stayed there for 15 minutes or so until I got tired of looking at it and cancelled it.

I have CCleaner installed on my laptop. Might this work? I'll try Geek uninstaller tho.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You can try all of them. Not sure why it is so difficult to uninstall their crapeware sometimes. I always get rid of most all the software that comes with these machines. Good luck let know how it works out.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Crazy, but when I got that pop-up window in REVO, I clicked to close it, waited and nothing happened. I figured it was done because of the error. However, I tried removing the other Cyber-crapola applications, but when the window popped up with the same error, I clicked on OK, then the SCAN button at the bottom (that had previously been dimmed) got bold. I clicked on it, and it continued and removed the program. I did this with all of them. I'm on the last one now. I do one, then shut down and restart the system ... then, I do another ... etc. So far, so good, it just seems to take a long time. When I finish removing these and two others, I'll shut down, restart and run a sfc /scannow to see that integrity has been retained (I hope).

Thanx, Darrin.

Dorrin


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

OK great. Yes that is why you use a revo because it will scan and remove most the files associated with the programs.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey, Darrin, are you still in there??? 

I just wanted to again say THANK YOU. It seems as if things are running fairly smoothly now and I'm getting few errors anymore, and errors don't look like anything to worry about. Although I am still unable to click on Event Viewer without getting the missing MMC snap-in problem, which I do not know how to fix, I can go to Computer Management and view the Event Viewer, so I'm not going to obsess over it. I run an sfc /scannow command once every couple of days to make sure things are okay. No integrity violations are being found now.

Again, a big THANK YOU for your help and time.

Be well,

Dorrin


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes I am here. You’re welcome. I am glad to hear things are better. If I come up with anything to fix the mmc snap in I will let you know. I might have a couple of sources to help if needed.

Btw great name, but you spell it wrong


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Would appreciate your letting me know if you find out anything about the snap-in.

Thanx, Dorrin ... er, I mean Darrin! 

Be well!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try the download fix or manual fix from the following

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ice-manager-or-the-computer-management-window


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Not sure if my reply posted, but it looks like the printscreen did. After typing the first command, you can see the results on the 'jpg' file I attached.


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay, when I closed your webpage, I came back to the command prompt and tried the second and third commands to see if anything happened. Here's what I got:

When I typed the second command (Msxml2.dll, I got the same message as my screen shot showed in my previous message ... module missing).

When I typed the third command (Msxml3.dll), it said: _*DllRegisterServer in Msxml3.dll succeeded. *_

I restarted the computer, and clicked on Event Viewer. I got the same error: "MMC could not create the snap-in."


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay will keep thinking on it then


----------



## nigebirch (Jan 14, 2018)

Okee!


----------

